# Разница между лазерной вапоризацией и внутривенным лазерным облучением крови



## Селиком (28 Фев 2010)

Добрый день,
У мужа левосторонняя грыжа L5-S1 6.9 мм. Пробовали все, мануалиста, остеопата, баночный массаж, плаванье. Результат везде временный, подсобными средствами поддерживаем практически полное отсутствие боли, но стоит посидеть подольше, все равно и в ногу и в поясницу отдает, иногда чуть-чуть, иногда сильно. Вот решили попробовать данный метод. Единственная разница, которую я нашла между этими процедурами - при вапоризации делается 1 процедура, а вот этим (не знаю как назвать) способом около 10 процедур нужно.

помогите разобраться, в чем разница между лазерной вапоризацией и вот такой процедурой, которую предлагает один медицинский центр?
Вот как они описывают свой метод :

На протяжении последних 15 лет нами разрабатывались методы лечения ряда тяжелых заболеваний сосудов, а также межпозвонковых грыж диска. Эти методы основаны на уникальной способности лазерного луча воздействовать на воспалительный процесс, микроциркуляцию тканей, тромбированные участки магистральных сосудов артерий и вен, реологию крови.

При внутривенном лазерном облучении крови (ВЛОК) квант проникает во внутрь клетки, попадая в эритроцит и тромбоцит. Происходит активация мембраны клетки и митохондрий, усиливаются свойства глобина, сохраняется высокий процент трех валентного железа в артериальной крови. Таким образом, повышается степень восстановительно-окислительных реакций на тканевом уровне и, в конечном итоге, образование значительного количества АТФ (Нуклеотидный кофермент аденозинтрифосфат [АТФ (АТР)] является наиболее важной формой сохранения химической энергии в клетках). Воспалительный отек уменьшается, что влечет за собой купирование болевого синдрома. 

Вот я не врач, и почти ничего из написанного не понимаю...В чем эффект?


----------



## abelar (2 Мар 2010)

Селиком написал(а):


> При внутривенном лазерном облучении крови (ВЛОК) квант проникает во внутрь клетки,


Сходите в ближайшую школу к учителю физики 6-8 классов и попросите прокоментировать этот "перл"...:blush200:

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Селиком написал(а):


> У мужа левосторонняя грыжа L5-S1 6.9 мм. Пробовали все, мануалиста, остеопата, баночный массаж, плаванье. Результат везде временный, подсобными средствами поддерживаем практически полное отсутствие боли,


Не надо ИХ всех "пробовать". Нужно выбрать одного врача и определенный метод,который "помогает. Со временем, положительный результат стабилизируется. Нужно только набраться терпения и довести консервативное лечение до конца. С контролем МРТ естественно.
Быстрый вариант - малоинвазивная операция, в т.ч. и вапоризация. Правда, при таких размерах протрузии они мало что дают. Выбор иетода - оставьте на усмотрения нейрохирурга...aiwan


----------

